# Humm Fans o.O Leds SOME NEW IDEAS!!



## RateBuddha (Nov 6, 2007)

Ok Guys ! ... here we go ! i have a Alienware MJ-12 Mid-Tower ATX Case with 700 Watt Power Supply ... OK im going to put 2x 8800gt's, a Core 2 Duo E8400, Razor Barracuda, and a WD Rapptor X. i was jsut wondering if you guys think that i will have enought Air Flow or if i should cut a hole or 2 in my case to install some extra fans.

If i Do end up cutting holes in my Case i was thinking about putting Mesh arund the holes so it would look better than a large poppy Gril, But i dont know how to install Mess right.

And i was wondering about LED or black lights. the case is Closed off with no side window so the only time to show off my LED's or any type of lights is when i have the case open to show it off. 

I had the case Air Brushed 8) what do you think
















on the removeable side


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

How many fans do you currently have?


----------



## RateBuddha (Nov 6, 2007)

1x 92mm in the Front and 1x 120mm in the back. i am going to put in 2 PCI slot fans.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

You should have enough cooling then.


----------

